# How to get my website seen



## Street Kredit (Jun 16, 2014)

I started my own clothing line and built a website but have no idea how to get people to get to my site.. I have Facebook Twitter etc.. any ideas on other in expensive methods.?

Sent from my VS980 4G using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

What kind of clothing line are you running? Sports? funny shirts?


----------



## Street Kredit (Jun 16, 2014)

Its target market is hip hop, skaters, bmxers etc..


----------



## Kevron (Jun 2, 2014)

Hit up the facebook's and Twitters of those groups and post a few things. Don't spam them, but even if you are just commenting on someone else's post on FB. If it is a good comment, whether funny or intriguing, people will click your name and look at your page.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

The hard part is getting seen. Try to do some give aways to owners of successful blogs and ask to be mentioned in there next post.


----------



## BoyGirlStuff (Jun 25, 2014)

SEO is always a good start. Make sure to take full advantage of Google's autocomplete feature. That way you'll know what people are searching for and can tailor your website's keywords accordingly. Make sure you don't choose keywords/phrases that are highly competitive so that you can show up on the first page of Google.

Press releases are also a good option. My favorite distribution site is PRWeb, but now that they're not free anymore, it might be too expensive for someone just starting out. There are others that are free, however, so take a look at them and see if they offer anything that suits your needs.


----------



## hayatiggs (May 8, 2014)

Instagram. Then post pics of your shirts with the popular hashtags for skaters and such. Also, favorite stores on Instagram that carry those kinds of clothes.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Street Kredit said:


> I started my own clothing line and built a website but have no idea how to get people to get to my site.. I have Facebook Twitter etc.. any ideas on other in expensive methods.?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using T-Shirt Forums


To reach people on the Internet, read up on social media marketing strategies. For example, tweet a promo or discount code to your Twitter followers. Same with FB, Instagram, special interest blogs, etc.

Locally, put up posters, hand out flyers and business cards, take out some cheap ads in the freebie newspapers and bulletins in your area. Put a QR code on those items with a link to your website. Your target market no doubt knows how to scan a QR code into their smart phone and they can explore your site instantly.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

this is one of my favourit topic & I am using help of facebook, free classifies ads also pinterest is best. Try to make your account on alternaion.com


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I also use pinterest but haven't gotten the hang of it yet. Facebook is a great way to reach out. I recently got to 1000 plus fans.


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

Linkedin is a good place, also writing press releases and finding a good press release service can make a big difference in traffic. Unfortunately the good press release services - Press Release Services - News Release Distribution Services - PRWeb etc. are fairly expensive. but you can send them to your local papers and they may publish them.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Stefano said:


> To reach people on the Internet, read up on social media marketing strategies. For example, tweet a promo or discount code to your Twitter followers. Same with FB, Instagram, special interest blogs, etc.
> 
> Locally, put up posters, hand out flyers and business cards, take out some cheap ads in the freebie newspapers and bulletins in your area. Put a QR code on those items with a link to your website. Your target market no doubt knows how to scan a QR code into their smart phone and they can explore your site instantly.


If you put out flyers, do you mail them to the businesses? Drop them off? Cold call?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

I drop them off, you can turn a remarkable amount of business going door to door.


----------



## smithwills (Aug 1, 2014)

You join into some groups related to clothing / fashion in facebook or twitter or linkedin..
Which can increase your website traffic.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Get on google + with either a brand or company page and start linking back to your page to make it more relevant in the search algorithm.


----------



## alexshawn (Jul 11, 2021)

Kustomkoozies said:


> Linkedin is a good place, also writing press releases and finding a good press release service can make a big difference in traffic. Unfortunately the good press release services - Press Release Services - News Release Distribution Services - PRWeb etc. are fairly expensive. but you can send them to your local papers and they may publish them.


Instead of publishing it in local papers, I will recommend you to use Linkedin because Linkedin is the most active social platform nowadays. According to a survey, there are 740 Million users are on LinkedIn in 2020. Publish articles and posts on LinkedIn on regular basis. There is a great difference between LinkedIn articles vs posts. You must have to understand these differences before publishing any content.


----------



## kamran blogger (Jan 11, 2022)

Do Publish more quality content on site. Do white hat SEO, both On-page and Off page will work. Promote your site on social media and you will see that people will start following your website soon.


----------



## illustratedapp (Mar 23, 2016)

ericsson2416 said:


> Get on google + with either a brand or company page and start linking back to your page to make it more relevant in the search algorithm.


Hi can you tell me what builder you are using and possibly a source for design templates.


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

I am also facing trouble in converting traffic into sales. Any suggestions?


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> I am also facing trouble in converting traffic into sales. Any suggestions?


Try to make your store optimize for what i mean is with your description,images,title tag etc.


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

EmbDigit said:


> Try to make your store optimize for what i mean is with your description,images,title tag etc.


Thank You.


----------



## wozoborno (9 mo ago)

Optimize your website with keywords

Add your website to online directories
Reach out to sites that have already been noticed by Google
Best from Borno


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

wozoborno said:


> Optimize your website with keywords
> 
> Add your website to online directories
> Reach out to sites that have already been noticed by Google
> Best from Borno


Could you tell us which type of online directories.??


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

EmbDigit said:


> Could you tell us which type of online directories.??


 What do you mean by online directories?


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> What do you mean by online directories?


That is what i asked from Wozoborno, i think it is a classified sites where you post your product and services.


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

EmbDigit said:


> That is what i asked from Wozoborno, i think it is a classified sites where you post your product and services.


OK.


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

ColorsAndBrushStore said:


> OK.


Any progress??


----------

